# batteries what do you run



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

Battery is dying. Its a napa deep cycle it is almost 2years old. What are your guys running? Is it normal for a battery to only last 2 years when used for plowing?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Eliw;939223 said:


> Battery is dying. Its a napa deep cycle it is almost 2years old. What are your guys running? Is it normal for a battery to only last 2 years when used for plowing?


 I have two Yellow tops Optimas in my truck. They don't give them away but the do the job.

Mike


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

I have Triple red top Optimas... Doesnt stress the alternator much when everything is running. Although I have the third on a Perko switch in the back, so when I run my 14k Winch off the back, there isnt such a long current draw to the front of the truck. Also, if the twins die up front, I can flip the Perko switch to the third battery and still start the truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Optima, they work well.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a pair of Optima's in my truck and 4 of them in my boat. The ones in my truck are 3.5 years old and the ones in my boat have been in there since 2003. Haven't had to jump either one. Like the other guy's said they aren't the cheapest but they are the best.


----------



## rayzor32 (Dec 11, 2009)

acdelco, interstate or carquest.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

duralast! work great, price is right, and great warranty...no questions asked!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

As soon as my origionals on any machine/truck start to go I get Interstate deep cells. Great batteries.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Energizers from Walmart, 3 year straight excange, 6 yr total on a pro-rate after that.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Diehard Gold from sears.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I've got a Yellow Optima that's going on 8 years and still going strong, just had to replace a Blue after 2 years. I'm trying out a Deka now after hearing good things about them, take some measurements and cram the biggest battery possible in.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have two interstate MTP 1000 cranking amp batteries


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

festerw;939808 said:


> I've got a Yellow Optima that's going on 8 years and still going strong, just had to replace a Blue after 2 years. I'm trying out a Deka now after hearing good things about them, take some measurements and cram the biggest battery possible in.


Im not going to bad mouth deka, but based on my personal experience I would tell you to get interstates like I did


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

BigLou80;939816 said:


> Im not going to bad mouth deka, but based on my personal experience I would tell you to get interstates like I did


Too late, lol, I've had good luck with them in our equipment at work and those get almost completely drained on a daily basis also it was only $65 so if it makes it a year I'll be happy, the Blue was around $200 and only made it 2.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Do some research on Odyssey batteries. They don't give these quality batteries away either. I have six in my arsenal. Two in the truck, one in the quad, one in the car, one in the bike, and one in the Jeep. Unbelievable cranking amps.

Read:
http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=1737572

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84389&highlight=odyssey

http://www.odysseyfactory.com/
http://www.odysseybatteries.com/


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have 2 red top optimas


----------



## zipp669 (Jan 23, 2001)

Only Interstate here.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

2 1000 amp Energizers from Walmart as well, never any problems.


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

2 Interstate MTP's here


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going to be in the market soon for new batteries as the acdelco's in my truck are the original ones from 05. They haven't caused me any problems yet but I think it's good insurance to change them this year I was looking at getting Duralast Gold from Autozone. they have then priced at 98.00 a piece with a seven year warranty. I'm still going to do some checking around because as stated earlier, I want the biggest battery that will fit to go in my truck.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Just picked up a Sears Diehard Platinum, best specs I found in group 78 and best off all I've seen evidence that they're rebadaged Odyssey's (email from the manufacturer posted on another forum). The specs and case are identical.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive been happy with the NAPA Legend 75 1040 cca at 32* 880 at 0* I ve run this battery in my F-150 7700 plow truck ran that for 3.5 years and the battery in my truck now is just over a year old. Optima is the best. But have a hard time spending that much payup.
Heres a pic


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

We are a big Interstate fan as well as Bumper to Bumper. As for how long a battery lasts depends on how you care for it. I said this before in other posts, get a battery maintainer or small trickle charger of about 5 amps, after plowing for many hours or when the truck will be sitting for a few days or longer hook it up. The reason most batteries fail is because when they sit in a low state of charge they will sulfate themselves and useful life is gone. We have set up a few of our fleet accounts this way and saved them big $$$$ on batteries. You can even wire the charger to the batteries and mount the charger under the hood and leave the cord by the grill, when your done just plug it in. You will be amazed at how long your batteries will last and it also makes starting easier when its cold out.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

2 Die Hard Platinum's here.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

I use the best.....Interstate!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I use the Interstate MTPs.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Die Hard platimun here.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

06Sierra;940849 said:


> Die Hard platimun here.


Same here. can't beat the warranty. 4-Year Free Replacement; 100-Month Prorated Limited Warranty

They crank my 7.3 like no other batteries I've had in the truck.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Interstate MTP. Have had very poor results with NAPA.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

red tops and yellow tops depending on the truck. the oldest one we have is 7 yrs old, it has out lasted some of our trucks.. :laughing:


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny story about batteries. I have two Interstates, biggest ones and most CA/CCA I can get in the series. They are three years old and the secondary keeps losing fluid, not a lot but I have to fill it every 5-6 months.

I told NAPA about it and they called Interestate. They wanted to warranty it 100%, I said no way, why ruin a good track record.

I used to go through a set of Interstates yearly.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Even choice of Consumers Report*

Sears Diehard Platinum 65
$189 
10yr warranty

check Consumers

I just posted the info but I now run only one battery and never a problem

tc


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't think a deep cycle battery is a good idea. Deep cycles usually have less cranking amps and are designed for a continued draw and recharged when low vs a standard battery with higher cranking amps designed to run the starter motor and then be replenished.
Deep cycles generally will have a much shorter warranty at purchase time also.

High Output alternator's are a great upgrade IMO, I have put several on plow trucks and Limo's


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

I threw an auto zone gold in one of my trucks, I dont drive it so not sure how its doing, but its still working.....couldnt pass up that 7 year warranty, and the fact that thers auto zones everywhere


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Diehard Platinum #1*

Used to need two batteries 
and this new Diehard is on its third year and I love it
tc


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yellow top Optimas
I have 3 of them - 1 in each truck.
My oldest is going on 4 years. 
No problems yet. They seem to last longer under load.
Plus I like the dual terminals. Makes it easier add accessories to the truck.

I have used the walmart batteries in the past. They are pretty good too. But not as deep of a cycle as the optima.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, Optima is good, and the Energizers are built by the same folks, Johnson Controls. Actually most batteries are made by them, including some Sears and NAPA ones.



nate456789;946314 said:


> Yellow top Optimas
> I have 3 of them - 1 in each truck.
> My oldest is going on 4 years.
> No problems yet. They seem to last longer under load.
> ...


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

BigLou80;939816 said:


> Im not going to bad mouth deka, but based on my personal experience I would tell you to get interstates like I did


I would do the opposite, Hate interstate, Had one in my 74 Z28 and only real draw was an electric fan and i went through 2 in 2 yrs, my K5 interstate battery leaked after 9 months. Never again. The only one still going is in my ZX12 which is a gel filled one...I have run The diehard gold (single battery) in my 02 2500 loaded, running my heated seats, defrost, rear defrost, roof strobe and a dash light for 3 yrs without a prob. My work van has a Deka and i run a 1600 Watt inverter which i leave on alot (ooops) seems like a good battery to me.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

I run a NAPA battery they last me about two years, but the company does give a 1 year replacement warranty then after one year the give you a credit amount per day towards a new battery. I just replaced mine because of acid leakage and only paid about half price for it.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Silly rabbit...optimas are for kids...lol Just kidding. 

Tried and true Interstate batteries here...on recommendation from my fleet truck mechanic, plow installer, and fellow snow plower...


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi guys, I saw our batteries mentioned in here and I wanted to help clarify a few things. RedTops are great for starting relatively-stock vehicles, but for applications with plows and winches, a YellowTop is strongly recommended. An appropriately-sized YellowTop will also have plenty of cold-cranking amps to get a vehicle started in cold weather. As others have mentioned, battery tenders/maintainers are a great investment for vehicles that are not driven daily. They will help extend the life of a battery, regardless of brand.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

JCByrd24;940224 said:


> Just picked up a Sears Diehard Platinum, best specs I found in group 78 and best off all I've seen evidence that they're rebadaged Odyssey's (email from the manufacturer posted on another forum). The specs and case are identical.





EIB;940984 said:


> Same here. can't beat the warranty. 4-Year Free Replacement; 100-Month Prorated Limited Warranty
> 
> They crank my 7.3 like no other batteries I've had in the truck.





Matt400;943693 said:


> I wouldn't think a deep cycle battery is a good idea. Deep cycles usually have less cranking amps and are designed for a continued draw and recharged when low vs a standard battery with higher cranking amps designed to run the starter motor and then be replenished.
> Deep cycles generally will have a much shorter warranty at purchase time also.
> 
> High Output alternator's are a great upgrade IMO, I have put several on plow trucks and Limo's


DieHard Platinums are in fact rebadged Odessey's, theyre cheaper than you can buy an Odessey too.

Im a Service Tech for EnerSys, the parent company of Odessey Battery. I have two of em in my Bronco, and those combined with the the newer 2 bolt 7.3 Powerstroke starter crank mine over like no other powerstroke I have personally ever heard

The two biggest benefits to us are 1. that they have a high CCA, but still have deep cycle ability as well, and 2. they are claimed to not suffer catastrophic failure like most batteries often suffer (go to start the truck one day and its just dead) With these you will notice that they suddenly crank slower, and at that point its time to replace them.

Optima, or Odessey.....either way you cant go wrong


----------



## PLOWINHD (Sep 18, 2009)

I just bought a couple of used odyssey dry cells from a local battery shop that sells them, they load tested at 1300CA, the guy told me that I should get 1500CCA ea out of new ones, they retail for around 250/ea.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Interstate Mega Tron 1,000 cold cranking amps...


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

have had better luck with optima yellows than the optima reds.
but only run one per truck and have not needed to add a second batt. even with back blade.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys really seem to love your optimas but cant get the applications right. you should be puttin yellow tops in for plow concerns, and if your worried about cca, thats why you have two. I do a lot with a car audio shop and for anyone thats been involved in that world they know how hard av is on the batterys, and not a lot of people want to front the money for the bigger altwernator to keeep up. we use optimas or oddysey's eclusively and imo the oddyseys take way more abuse, plus their warranty is great if it doesnt perform like new then you get new, where with optimas we've had issues with them still being within "good parameters". this is just my personall opinion, but i think the odyssey' are hard to beat,they start like a red and perform like a yellow


----------



## chips (Dec 31, 2008)

Deep cycle are for continuis charge like sump pumps, not auto use. Sears makes a truck battery with stronger plates for off road banging around.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just ordered a couple of these to keep my batteries alive since it appears we are only going to get two snows this year in Indiana and my trucks are sitting all the time.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...00332201?cm_mmc=Housefile-_-RECD-_-707-_-CONF

Anybody else use these?


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but need to inform this----my friends father works for Deka the largest manufactor of batteries--- they own Interstate, Diehard, Everlast, and AC Delco. They are all the same batteries with just different names on them. They wont admit it but they are. I took a tour of the plant a year ago and saw this for myself, boy and i thought the old man was kidding !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

Great I just bought 2 new Diehard golds but wanted Interstates ,Guess I got what I wanted.


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

acornish;1109970 said:


> I know this is an old thread but need to inform this----my friends father works for Deka the largest manufactor of batteries--- they own Interstate, Diehard, Everlast, and AC Delco. They are all the same batteries with just different names on them. They wont admit it but they are. I took a tour of the plant a year ago and saw this for myself, boy and i thought the old man was kidding !!!!!!!!!!!


That information is not accurate. Since our batteries are mentioned in this thread, I should clarify that we produce our own batteries in our own facility and they are the only batteries produced there. OPTIMA batteries are never re-labeled or re-spec'ed for any retailer.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

OptimaJim;970003 said:


> Hi guys, I saw our batteries mentioned in here and I wanted to help clarify a few things. RedTops are great for starting relatively-stock vehicles, but for applications with plows and winches, a YellowTop is strongly recommended. An appropriately-sized YellowTop will also have plenty of cold-cranking amps to get a vehicle started in cold weather. As others have mentioned, battery tenders/maintainers are a great investment for vehicles that are not driven daily. They will help extend the life of a battery, regardless of brand.
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


Hi Jim
Welcome to Powsite. I have 2 yellow tops in my truck, been there for three full winters now, never had a issue with them. They aren't cheap but they have done the job for me. I have my electric salter wired to one along with all of my strobe lights. The other one runs the truck and plow. Great product so far.

Regards Mike


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

OptimaJim;970003 said:


> Hi guys, I saw our batteries mentioned in here and I wanted to help clarify a few things. RedTops are great for starting relatively-stock vehicles, but for applications with plows and winches, a YellowTop is strongly recommended. An appropriately-sized YellowTop will also have plenty of cold-cranking amps to get a vehicle started in cold weather. As others have mentioned, battery tenders/maintainers are a great investment for vehicles that are not driven daily. They will help extend the life of a battery, regardless of brand.
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


Hey Jim, I run a 95 F350 Power Stroke so I have 2 batteries. Would it be wrong to run a red and a yellow, or would that be asking for trouble? I cleaned my terminals up today on my 6 year old Diehards so I am thinking they are not too far off from needing replacement.
Thanks Chad


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got done installing 2 new Yellow Optima's in my Powerstroke today. I wasn't sure if I really wanted to spend that kind of $$ on batteries, but I'm tired of having to worry and having to sometimes shut the lights off while plowing. I'll be running things really hard this year, so I'm hoping they give me a piece of mind.

FYI...I honestly almost went w/ Odyssey, but they would have been over $500. for the pair. I was looking on Advanced Auto Parts website, and found out they are doing a 20% off sale for online purchases over $100, through November 15th. I believe they can ship this type of battery, but I just picked them up at my local store, which were in stock. Anyway, I saved $82, so I think I did ok...What's funny though, is the double post were less expensive than the single.

Order Summary
Product Subtotal: $409.98
Discounts: -$82.00
Shipping Charges: $0.00
Shipping Discount: $0.00
Core Charges: $0.00
Tax: $21.32
Total: $349.30


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, Mike! Chad, when running batteries in a parallel configuration, they should always be the same age, size and type. YellowTops and RedTops are not considered to be the same type of battery, although they are both AGM batteries. If the batteries are isolated from each other, they can vary in size, age and type.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

OptimaJim;1112457 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Mike! Chad, when running batteries in a parallel configuration, they should always be the same age, size and type. YellowTops and RedTops are not considered to be the same type of battery, although they are both AGM batteries. If the batteries are isolated from each other, they can vary in size, age and type.
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


Hey Jim where are the Yellow Tops made at?

Mike


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Jim! I'll be checking out the Optima batteries.
Chad


----------



## blue sky guy (Nov 5, 2010)

Interstate 1000 does the trick-had a Duralast Gold and held up for 5 seasons, but needed more power so switched to INTERSTATE.


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I still have the orginal battery in my O3 Ford F-250 no problem but do you think its time to change it?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

zipp669;939984 said:


> Only Interstate here.


x2...........


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok -- Optima Jim I never said Optima was in that list - never had one or even thought of owning one, I always had diehard batts, thats when my friends dad took me on a tour after i said everlast was junk he showed me they are all made by Deka now , It seems that there are only a few companys left who actually make their own but many of the smaller companys have been bought out or just source out nowadays


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Joe Lombardo;1112609 said:


> I still have the orginal battery in my O3 Ford F-250 no problem but do you think its time to change it?


Joe you are living on borrowed time my friend, change the battery.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Interstate all the way


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*Deka*

is there any other???


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been using wet cell lead-acid batteries for decades.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Inerstate batteries


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike, all of our batteries are manufactured in our facility in Monterrey, Mexico. You can watch a video of our plant here. Joe, if you are concerned about the strength of your batteries, you can have them tested by a battery professional. Many will offer this service for a nominal fee and some will even perform it for free.

acornish, I never suggested OPTIMA was on the list you provided, only that the information provided to you regarding battery production was not accurate, as indicated by the link I provided. I do come across quite a bit of battery misinformation on the Internet, so if you can provide a link that substantiates the information given to you, I'd be happy to contact the folks on that site as well.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I use dual Duralast Gold from Autozone for $94 each.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think my Optima's holding up really well for me! I'm pretty sure it's a 800/1000 red top in my Dodge, it was purchased back in '04 and I'm going to be putting a new one this week. Probably going with the yellow top. -Yellow tops good for starting/ power hungry plows and lights right?? 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

acornish;1109970 said:


> I know this is an old thread but need to inform this----my friends father works for Deka the largest manufactor of batteries--- they own Interstate, Diehard, Everlast, and AC Delco. They are all the same batteries with just different names on them. They wont admit it but they are. I took a tour of the plant a year ago and saw this for myself, boy and i thought the old man was kidding !!!!!!!!!!!


Funny I have never seen interstate have problems shorting out early but I have seen lots of delco and die easy go bad premature.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

The yellow ones from Walmart. When it died, I mixed up a batch of juice of electrolyte. Went from a dead battery completely discharged to running 6 years after and still going strong.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jimmy mac ?


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

plowmaster07, YellowTops are a good option for starting in applications with heavy electrical draws, including plows and auxilliary lighting. Hedhunter9, how can I assist you?

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.powerpacknation.com


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

OptimaJim;1114421 said:


> Mike, all of our batteries are manufactured in our facility in Monterrey, Mexico. You can watch a video of our plant here. Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


interesting, We have a large battery plant in Monterrey too


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Jim can you send me a P.M. I have a question for you.


----------

